# mats at the end of ears



## lauren

Hiya everyone, we have had teddy cut really short about 7 weeks ago and I must admit I have become a bit slack with brushing him... Stupidly thinking 'well he is shorter now so less brushing' how wrong I was... He seems to have no matting anywhere but his ears, it is, what I think, awful, I first noticed them when I was touching his ears, and they felt a bit fat at the very end of his ears, which I then started to brush last nite and realised I couldnt figure out where his ears ended and hair started, I feel like such a bad mummy, he doesnt seem in pain, just scratches them a bit, I was told to cut them out but I dont want to cut his actual ear :-( I just need some info on how to get rid of them, ive contacted the groomer but waiting to hear back. Any help would be great.
Thanks


----------



## Janev1000

I had this problem too but I could still feel where his actual ear ended and just trimmed off the matts as it was very thick like teddy's. His hair needed trimming there anyway and I took off a good 1". I think it was using the hairdryer that did it as it seemed to happen overnight.


----------



## animal lover

when I have had that problem with Danica I have taken the ear in one hand followed the mat down wth the other put the mat between two fingers cut above the fingers that way if anyone gets cut its me.then I gently combed out the rest, hope this helps


----------



## Beth Watkins

I seem to be having a problem with brushing in general! I try and brush her every day so she can get used to being brushed and also reduce the mats as much as possible! But when I brush her she can get quite feisty with me- the way she is completely different to when she 'play growls', when I brush her I make sure I hold her fur in two fingers then comb so it reduces the tugging but she still gets quite nippy on my hand! I know pup's are nippy but this is a completely different nip to how she is when she plays! I try and distract her with a toy but she'd much rather bite my fingers off! x x


----------



## kendal

tell her firmly no!!! when shes bighting, if its rely bad you could always try a soft miki muzzle. 

as for the matts, remember a wet coat is easier to dematt, you can see what your working on without the fur going frizzy. use your scissors down the lay of the coat so just slide the scissors dot with hear the catch the matt and split it then brush it out. i still haven't made a proper video but this is the general idea. http://youtu.be/VgO7jyA2IGA (oh the cry ing in the back ground isn't echo the dogs i was grooming it was either Gypsy or Delta because i had treats out and had told them to stay on the couch they weren't happy)


----------



## Beth Watkins

Thank you Kendal, im being constant with telling her NO, just will carry on and hopefully in time she'll learn! That's a good video thank you  x


----------



## Mindy

I have found that I get more of Mindy's coat brushed if I start while she is asleep and calm. I manage to get most of it done before she is fully awake and playful, any bits missed I try and remember and start with these areas first next time. I have also found using a Tangle Teezer brush (available from boots) on Mindy's Coat every day helps.


----------



## Eddie

I managed to trim Eddies ears whilst he was still wet after his bath last week.He is normally unco-operative about brushing and trimming but was really quiet and compliant because of being wet, I know its not ideal to cut the fur wet but I managed to do his legs and tail too and it was easier ti find the bottom of his ears aswell.


----------



## Beth Watkins

I use at tangle teezer too- its the bet thing iv found  would definitely recommended one


----------



## mariag

I use a Frank universal slicker brush (red & cream colour) & a Mikki matt breaker on Oakley's matts. I got them both from Amazon & they work like a dream 

Also I find that Oakley behaves better if he is up on a table being groomed as he's a bit bitey when I groom him on the floor because he thinks it's a game.


----------

